# icon to go to first new post



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Why does this appear in the heading of some threads and not others?
It is very handy.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

If there are no new posts since you last opened the thread, there will be no icon.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Thanks Mike for your reply.
One would think your answer is correct, but it does not work that way.
i do not sign in and out every time I visit the forum, could that be affecting this?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

So if you open a thread, hit the back button & refresh, the icon is still there?


----------

